
Tesla delivered 90,700 cars in Q4, Wall Street freaks out - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/01/tesla-delivered-90700-cars-in-q4-wall-street-freaks-out/
======
dzhiurgis
Tesla sales in Norway down 40%, cannibalised by Jaguar

~~~
amerine
That SUV Jaguar made is really amazingly priced and feature rich. It was a
Tesla snipe shot by industry vets.

~~~
hndamien
The F-Pace? What do you think makes it so compelling?

~~~
joshmn
Doug DeMuro can fill you in.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knC9nM2uegE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knC9nM2uegE)

